# Sumador completo apartir de una funcion dada.



## Ginji (May 8, 2010)

Hola como estan, este es mi primer post en esta comunidad, bueno recien me acaban de encargar una tarea en la materia de electronica digital, la tarea consiste en hacer un sumador completo de la siguiente funcion= *ABC*+A*B+A*B*C+AB*C*, mi problema es que el ejemplo que nos dio el profesor es el clasico ejemplo:







Pero mi problema es que a mi me dan una funcion determinada en este caso *ABC*+A*B+A*B*C+AB*C*, si realizo la tabla de verdad me queda de la siguiente manera:






Mi problema es que no me coinciden las sumas con los resultados de salida, si se fijan en el reglon donde A=0, B=1 y C=1 se supone que S=0 y voy a llevar un Carry, pero a mi me sale que la salida es 1. Espero y me puedan ayudar


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 8, 2010)

Son sumas reales o es or, y la multipliciones son and o en verdad esta multiplicando???


----------



## Ginji (May 8, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Son sumas reales o es or, y la multipliciones son and o en verdad esta multiplicando???



Perdona mi ignorancia pero no entendi tu respuesta, lo mas seguro es que yo no me haya explicado bien en lo que queria.

Lo que estoy preguntando es si se puede hacer un sumador completo a partir de una funcion dada, comentandolo con unos amigos quedamos en que no se puede hacer un sumador completo de una funcidon dada ya que esta funcion ya tiene una salida definida, lo mas probable es que el profesor se haya equivocado y no debio poner la funcion.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 8, 2010)

Si se puede hacer un circuito que te resuelva una funcion dada.... pero para poderte ayudar necesitamos saber si lo que pusiste en la ecuacion son sumas o son funciones OR


----------



## Ginji (May 8, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Si se puede hacer un circuito que te resuelva una funcion dada.... pero para poderte ayudar necesitamos saber si lo que pusiste en la ecuacion son sumas o son funciones OR



Son funciones OR y AND.


----------



## 0rland0 (May 8, 2010)

mmm... tienes que construir el esquema con las compuertas que hagan esa funcion? Por cierto me parece que la funcion la puedes simplificar


----------



## Eduardo (May 8, 2010)

Ginji dijo:


> ...Lo que estoy preguntando es si se puede hacer un sumador completo a partir de una funcion dada,


Se pueden  hacer muchas cosas mientras esté claro que es lo que hay que hacer.

En este caso hablás de un sumador total (al menos esa fué la tabla de verdad que pusiste) y tenés la función *F = * *ABC*+A*B+A*B*C+AB*C

*Lo que están tratando de averiguar quienes se tomaron la molestia de responderte es si F es una suma aritmética de productos lógicos (lo más probable y con sentido) o si F representa la expresión de un sumador total, que no lo es ni por asomo y es lo que vos interpretaste.



> *lo mas probable es que el profesor se haya equivocado* y no debio poner la funcion.


Si bien cualquiera puede equivocarse, lo más probable y evidente es que los alumnos le entendieron para el...

EDIT:
Encima, mirando de nuevo la definición de la función; nunca hay dos productos con que den '1' simultáneamente --> Dá lo mismo si la suma es lógica o aritmética, nunca hay acarreo.


----------



## jonyy7 (May 16, 2010)

Me Podrian Ayudar?

Resulta Que Debo Hacer 2 Simulaciones De Un Sumador BCD Una En Flip Flop D Y Otra En Flip Flop JK, Y Me Preguntaba Si Tu Me Podias Ayudar A Realizar Las Tablas Y El Diagrama De Burbuja.

un circuito secuencial que sume dos dígitos BCD que ingresen vía serial X y Y. La salida también se debe representar en BCD usando dos dígitos Z1 y Z2, que también salen vía serial. Es posible utilizar dos etapas de maquinas de estado para lograr este diseño.

*Una Pequeña Explicacion: *

Las entradas son independientes, pero el reloj es el mismo para todos los flip flop de la maquina, lo que se debe tener en cuenta es que para leer los dos numeros completamente se deben completar 4 ciclos de reloj (cada número BCD tiene 4 bits), puesto que por cada entrada solo se puede leer un bit a la vez.

Tambien se define con anterioridad si el primer bit que ingrese es el mas significativo, ó el menos significativo (es decir si se comienzan a leer los numeros BCD por la derecha o por la izquierda). Puede simplemente leer las entradas siempre o plantear una entrada adicional que indique el inicio del ingreso de las cadenas.

En cuanto a las salidas, la suma de dos números decimales pueden dar un número con unidades y con decenas; es lo mismo con los BCD, con la diferencia que cada digito BCD se compone de 4 bits, por lo tanto, para entragar la respuesta de la suma BCD (Una vez calculada) es necesario esperar 4 ciclos de reloj que completen el número unidad y el numero decena (Si es que ambos salen paralelamente) ú ocho ciclos de reloj si decides enviarlos por una sola salida.

Recibir los numeros y sumarlos es un proceso, y organizarlos para la salida puede ser otro. Pero todo depende.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2010)

Hola jonyy7

Te van a descubrir que tienes la misma pregunta en diferentes temas y probablemente te los van a cancelar todos.
Ten cuidado.

Sin embargo te dejo 2 archivos desarrollados con el software LiveWire, espero que lo tengas para poderlos abrir y correr además de analizarlos.

No entiendo para qué los Flip-Flops tipo D y JK pero si es un requisito pues adelante.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

